# Affiliated vs. Unaffiliated



## Emma86 (6 December 2012)

It has been playing on my mind whether to step it up a level and compete affiliated (showjumping and dressage) next year.

Can you tell me advantages/disadvantages to both. I understand there is quite a cost in competing affiliated and the standards are higher (eg showjumping more technical) but is there any other reason not to if we are at a good enough level?

My horse is on loan to me so I would double check with her owner first but what is the cheapest way of doing this for a year? Am I right in thinking a Full membership registers us both (me and horse) for the year?


----------



## Polotash (6 December 2012)

I can only talk about BD, but you and the horse AND the owner would all have to be full members (assuming you want to compete Novice and above).

TBH unless you want points/ quals for the horse and a rider grouping for you, or you are winning everything going at unaff and bored with red frillies, I'd prob save your pennies!


----------



## Javabb94 (6 December 2012)

For showjumping I affiliated because of a better standard or courses - properly built up to height etc. They are better run I think and you win money  I also Will be aiming for qualifiers in a
Few years with my youngster.

I like unaffiliated however although don't find the courses are as good not as well organised but this isn't always the case.

Round my way we don't have much affiliated so most riders do both as there can be months between BS shows! We have started to get club show
Though which are good as they are BS built courses


----------



## MandyMoo (6 December 2012)

Kirsty+Java said:



			For showjumping I affiliated because of a better standard or courses - properly built up to height etc. They are better run I think and you win money 

Click to expand...

sorry but I disagree, I competed at affiliated (BS) for a few years, and after a short break and my membership consequently lapsing, I have re-picked up showjumping but have not bothered to re-register with BS. To be honest I am only competing at lower levels after this break...and so maybe my opinion isn't 100% viable to this post...however I don't see that much difference in the quality/up to height-ness of unaffiliated courses compared to affiliated. If the centre is a decent one, I don't think unaff is run less well than aff...most of the venues I compete unaff at also run aff shows and often have similar course etc and are run in a similar fashion under the same rules.

I would say, unless you're interested in competing higher than 1m15 and are particularly interested in age classes/regional qualifiers etc, I wouldn't bother with affiliated and save your pennies! If you're like me and just have the time for having fun, jumping some good courses up to 1m15 maximum, and are up for qualifying for 2nd rounds and the finals at Stoneleigh, I'd stick to trailblazers  free membership and its a very good standard.
having said that, if you want to jump at the higher levels (1m15+) and compete in qualifiers, blue chip championships, SCOPE etc, then yes, by all means join BS  but it IS expensive, and oth you, your horse AND the owner need registering

I can't really comment for BD as I don't do dressage and my mum only recently registered.


----------



## pink_princess (6 December 2012)

I prefer affiliated at both, I find courses are built better and BD you are garanteed a certain standard of judge. But it is costly so depends how much you go out as my BD membership was a little wasted this year.


----------



## rowy (6 December 2012)

I only do BD and I much prefer affiliated dressage now. I like aiming for qualification, getting points and the chance to win prize money. Plus judging is generally more accurate, slightly smaller classes.


----------



## Javabb94 (6 December 2012)

MandyMoo - I can only comment on the centres near me, and a couple don't build up to height and affiliated is up to height and better built.

One unaff centre does however build huge and is exactly the same as BS but only have comps once a month through winter. 

I like BS so I joined. simples 
Everyone will have an opinion but I enjoy BS and as I said can only comment on areas near me.

If you aren't bothered about joining I wouldn't as it's expensive. I will only be joining on a 6 month membership from feb 2013 when I'm due for renewal but before I do I always check there is enough shows to justify my membership


----------



## LEC (6 December 2012)

I will not take a horse unaff jumping anymore they go straight in and do BS once they can jump 80cm. They do a couple of BS clear rounds which are correctly built and then straight in at BN. The BS courses are 100 times more educational and correct distances. Unaff drives me crazy with idiots.


----------



## showjumpingfilly (6 December 2012)

Kirsty+java - don't think you can renew for 6 months - only available to new members as far as i know but prepared to be proved otherwise!!

Like you I can only comment on local area but some of the unaff is not as well run round here. 
The venues which actively get involved in helping build the courses at affiliated tend to build better unaff courses though. The 'j' place round here takes the course plans from bs and reuses them for unaffil so you know you will get good courses there!!


----------



## criso (6 December 2012)

Just a comment on one venue local to me where I have done unaffiliated and very low level affiliated (intro days on a ticket).

Standard unaffiliated days. 
No combinations, in fact they advertise the fact as it attracts lots of people who don't like technical courses. it also helps with the fact that there can be anything from a 12.2 pony to a 17.2 horse in the same class and don't have to worry about striding.  

Unaffiliated but Chiltern and Thames Qualifier.
One maybe two one stride doubles.  The striding will not be as long as affiliated to allow for the ponies and horses in the same class.

Affiliated Intro days
These have a non affiliated class first a little lower than the first affiliated class but over the same course.
Lots of combinations, related distances and doglegs.  over 14.2s  only so distances are true horse striding.

All the days are run to the same standard and jumps are up to height but spreads seemed to me to be wider on the affiliated.  On the unaffiliated days the fact that you have a huge arena and lack of related fences encourages a certain type of riding which is to gallop round the whole thing as fast as possible.  

I guess it just depends on what is available in  your area and what you prefer.


----------



## dieseldog (6 December 2012)

I think you need to make the decision based on how good your local unafflicted scene is.  Where I live I am able to jump decent well built courses unafflicted most weekends up to 1.05m with good tough competition.  But where you live you might not be so lucky

So I'm not in a hurry to affiliate but once I feel I have outgrown what is on offer unafflicted I will rejoin BS.

ETS, I'm also not interested in selling my horse so I don't need her to have a record.


----------



## pipsqueek (6 December 2012)

I have only just re-registerd BS after a lapse of a couple of years as my old two now semi-retired.  I have been competing trailblazers all summer, all over properly built courses but horses and ponies generally mixed and when you compete 95cm + hardly anyone in the class.  BS the courses are 'meatier' & up to height & it just feels like more of an achievement getting placed, also it is good to have the amateur champs etc to aim for (altho hoping to go to trailblazer champs also, the best few days competing this summer!).  I find competing BS pushes me that bit more and makes me realise I can do that bit more & my little mare is more than capable


----------

